# What are the visa requirements for Germany



## brianna (Mar 26, 2015)

My husband does hold a German passport now (he holds three British/Australian/German) and while we would prefer the UK we would also consider Germany if we can. We know our 13yo can now also get a German passport so it is only a visa for myself so what sort of stuff would we need if we decided to change and move to Germany.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Try this (which might ultimately lead you to this).


----------



## brianna (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah I've read that but I guess I'm trying to figure out if there is something I am missing like what is the financial requirement, etc etc

That being said if it is that simple we might consider a move to Germany instead.....


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

brianna said:


> Yeah I've read that but I guess I'm trying to figure out if there is something I am missing like what is the financial requirement, etc etc
> 
> That being said if it is that simple we might consider a move to Germany instead.....


There is no specific financial requirement like in the UK.

He will have to show that he has income or savings, an adequate place to stay and health insurance for you (well, for all of you but the authorities will want to see only yours before they grant a residence permit).

Please note that you will be required to attend an integration course (German language and culture). That's more or less full time and about a year in total.

To be very honest, it would be easier for you to relocate to any other EU country apart from the UK and Germany (any EU country your husband does not hold citizenship of) because then you would fall under the much simpler EU immigration rules and not domestic legislation.

So, Ireland or Malta if you are keen on an English-speaking environment or Austria if you want it to be German.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Just reread your posts in the UK forum.

The plus sides of Germany when staying only a few years:

The spouse residence permits are free of charge (or, if they have already rolled out biometric cards, about €28.00), it is also granted on the spot or in case of biometric card, reaches you within 3-4 weeks.

As the spouse of a German national you only have to live in Germany for three years to apply for a German passport, instead of 8 years like everybody else.

The integration course exempts you from the German language test for naturalisation.


----------



## deepindersingh (Apr 24, 2015)

Which type of visa you want to apply in Germany?


----------

